

BrowserID: Logging in with BrowserID, Passport and NodeJS - jaredhanson
http://blog.koostudios.com/?p=506

======
callahad
One quick correction: "an assertion is provided in the frontend and then the
server sends it back to BrowserID to get the user information." isn't quite
accurate.

All of the user information is available in the assertion. You can get at it
locally, without having to talk back to us. We just have a web service that
makes it easier to verify the cryptographic signatures on that blob. (And it
is, of course, open source, so you can run your own if your language of choice
doesn't have its own library for local verification.)

~~~
Osmose
PyBrowserID supports local verification in Python:
<https://github.com/mozilla/PyBrowserID>

------
Osiris
I'm looking forward to BrowserID becoming mainstream. I'm sick of trying to
remember account numbers or usernames and passwords for websites that I use
infrequently.

~~~
StavrosK
Well, I'm reasonably sure we'll be seeing more of it for Django, at least.
Since integration takes about five minutes and I don't have to create and
style all the login/signup/change password/forgot password/etc templates, it's
all I use for authentication on new apps nowadays.

------
kluivers
What will happen to it when they will rename to 'Mozilla Personas'? Will the
login screen suddenly show the Mozilla Persona logo instead of BrowserID as it
currently does? I can't imagine this gaining any traction with bigger sites /
brands if it is pushing the Mozilla brand.

------
Abundnce10
This is the first time I've heard of BrowserID, do any popular sites currently
allow you to sign in using it?

------
drivebyacct2
I hope people don't just schluff off BrowserID like OpenID or others. It has a
lot of really cool potential and can be as secure as regular user/pass or as
secure as certificates depending on how it's setup and used.

